# CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burn was great for such a little sucker. Ash was hanging on till I decided to drop it or risk a lap mess. Taste was not very strong or harsh, smoot...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Tasty


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burn was great for such a little sucker. Ash was hanging on till I decided to drop it or risk a lap mess. Taste was not very strong or harsh, smoot...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Tasty


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burn was great for such a little sucker. Ash was hanging on till I decided to drop it or risk a lap mess. Taste was not very strong or harsh, smoot...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Tasty


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burn was great for such a little sucker. Ash was hanging on till I decided to drop it or risk a lap mess. Taste was not very strong or harsh, smoot...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Tasty


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm guessing that Jon REALLY REALLY liked this one! :dunno::lol:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think he is just post-whoring! ound:


----------

